# Forum in Dreamweaver cs4



## Shiverq (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm making a website for my friend's clan and i refuse to kneel to those free web site makers. I have a great website made except for a forum... and i have no idea how to make one in dreamweaver cs4 (if it's even possible, i dont know.) :upset:. Please help?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!! :grin:

There are two main groups that have created forum software. The first is the goup that makes the software that we use here vBulletin. This is software that you purchase. It has support and the whole nine yards, from what I know. The other goup is phpbb. This is a free software written in PHP. There isn't as much support on certian topics but it is pretty good none-the-less.

Hope this helps you out.

Cheers!


----------



## Shiverq (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! One more question: it might sound ridiculous, but i'm obviously new to this software :sigh:. How do i insert phpBB into my dreamweaver site?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Most of the time you install the forum program with the host or hosting company that you are using. I have installed it on my own webserver. It isn't too hard but if you are a beginner I would recommend doing a search to learn how to do it. So I guess answer your question, just put a link in your site and then it will open to the forum.

Cheers!


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you haven't installed yet i would recommend SMF over the other 2 have a look at this my forum made with SMF using a theme from smartmachines.com http://www.somegroup.co.cc/
Basically you upload all the files. use you Cpannel to make a mysql database and an account to access it with. Then just got to your forum address and it will run install.php automatically and ask for details to do with your forum and the mysql database. Then your ready to go. nice GUI to get you through it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This looks distinctly familair to what phpbb would look like after it is installed and skin is apllied. I guess it is all up to the user what backend program they use. I like phpbb, and vBulletin, while you like SMF.

Cheers!


----------



## PHP_Idiot (Mar 6, 2010)

I've just set up my first forum using phpBB and would totally recommend it, I also built my site in DWCS4 but the installation is simple, just uploade a file navigate to install.php fill in a few boxes and boom, all the tables are created for you in your database and away you go.

super easy.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

phpBB is pretty easy for the experienced builder (I've used it for more than a few sites) but setup can be a bit tricky.


----------



## zone451 (May 7, 2012)

Hi I feel completely disappointed with the Dreamweaver CS4. I only change the links of my webpages for a new ones and all links fails ( I was using the Insert link feature) 

When I recheck the links. using the graphics area everything looks Ok but finally all fails. Finally I had to get into the code and change manually each link and that is for me a waste of time.

Since I m not an expert in HTML I get this package to avoid the coding but I looks that I fail.


Finally I have a another question. I looks that when I insert a link
there are two options that are relative to the document and relative to the root. Maybe you can suggest me how to use this in my website design.

Your advice and tips will be very much appreciated.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Codeigniter is another awesome php library, which can help you get a forum in no time. I started to learn php. Two weeks later, and just about a dozen php forms for practice, i downloaded codeigniter and made a crudely made, nonsense e-commerce website. An Blog would be much easier to make. 

And dump dreamweaver. I used dreamweaver during highschool, and then, i switched to aptana, best web-design related choice i ever made. The design feature in dreamweaver is very inacurate, and most of the times anoying. Only code is the way to go!


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

you are new and use phpbb, I recommended Nabble forum, just copy paste script into your site and off you go.

phpbb, vbulletin etc all need web hosts. nabble is already free and hosted
trust me try it!


----------



## ReshaRathod (Jul 12, 2012)

*Photoshop - Previewing shadows and reflections*

*3D has been altogether revamped in Photoshop CS6. One of the best enhancements is the program's ability to preview shadows and reflections before you render the scene, particularly those cast onto the ground plane. You can even drag a shadow to change the angle of a light.*

*http://tv.adobe.com/watch/learn-photoshop-cs6/previewing-shadows-and-reflections/*


----------

